# Smokin X's strings #2



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

flo green with black serving





































all black



















flo green and black



















green and black on a fred bear truth


















green and black on an equalizer


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

sets finished and ready to package up and ship











tri color flo green, black, and brown/black


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

bump for the night.


PM me with any questions


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT

zero peep rotation, virtually no shoot in time(5-10 shots) :thumbs_up


70 plus sets and not a complaint or problem yet.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

morning bump :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

turn around time is about a week give or take a day :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

PM me with any questions


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

mid day bump :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up.


hopefully more colors coming soon


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top

more pics tomorrow :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

red and black with black serving


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top guys:thumbs_up


----------



## Arrowhunters5 (May 24, 2005)

*Smikin X's Strings*

TTT for great strings:thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

red and black with black BCY 3D
the newest colors



















floating yoke for hoyt bows.
can also do these if requested:thumbs_up










finished and ready to package and ship


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top

top notch strings
for a great price :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top guys:thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

*more pics*

red and black again




















flo green and black with green serving


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

turn around time right now is about 8 days:thumbs_up

all orders shipped and all Pms answered


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


with the holiday season upon us i know theres guys out there that are looking for strings for x-mas.:thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT staying on top of all orders even through the holiday season


new colors coming shortly.

soon to be-
flo. orange
silver
mountain berry
OD green
royal blue
flo. yellow
sunset orange
metallic bronze

and clear halo:thumbs_up

any other colors you guys would like to see
PM and let me know

After the holidays i will be looking for a few select staff shooters. :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

to the top :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up.

thanks for all who have placed orders :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

bump for you Mike


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the bump James:thumbs_up



Guys, let me know what colors you would like to see


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

mid day bump.
still pumping out strings on time :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Back to the top:thumbs_up
Monday ill be putting in an order for purple, flo yellow, mountain berry and silver

Along with some Halo serving :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

morning bump :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

mid day bump guys :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top:thumbs_up


----------



## Arrowhunters5 (May 24, 2005)

*String pics*

Here is a set made for my son's Micro Adrenaline. It will be a Christmas present. The strings are AWESOME:teeth:.


----------



## stringflinger77 (Nov 18, 2008)

My conquest4 with my new red and black strings from made by Smokin X's . :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

stringflinger77
and
arrowhunters5

the strings look even better on the bows :thumbs_up

_____________________________________________

guys i will be getting more colors in this week and some clear halo:thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

according to the poll in the general archery discussion mountain berry,flo orange, silver, royal blue and purple will be the new colors for this week. should be getting them in wednesday along with some clear halo and flo green and purple 3D:thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

new colors coming tomorrow 
colors available now are:
red, black, flo green, flo orange, mountain berry, silver, royal blue, purple and tan/black.

#3D serving colors:
flo green, green, tan, purple, black

also clear Halo :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

all orders shipped

turn around time is about a week to a week and a half

get your strings and get em set up extra early for 3D season :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

new colors are in :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

got all my colors in :thumbs_up

pics should be up shortly of some color combos, building some demos right now for pics :wink:


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Merry christmas to all :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

top quality strings at a great price :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top. :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

midday bump

these are some great strings guys :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

dont be afraid to be daring! Ill do any color combos you want.

flo orange and blue, flo orange and flo green, flo green and blue, flo orange and mountain berry, and flo green and mountain berry all look awesome 

flo orange and silver, flo green and silver looks pretty sweet too


I think im gonna do a flo orange, flo green , and silver for my bow when it gets in. it looks pretty sick :thumbs_up


----------



## ut1031 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Smokin x strings*

BUMP TTT

Just received mine yesterday and they are SWEET.........QUALITY AT A GREAT PRICE.....
kth


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top guys 

get your target bow set up right with a quality set :thumbs_up


----------



## stringflinger77 (Nov 18, 2008)

bump for a great product. :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks guys 


you cant beat the quality for this price :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

get a quality string and cable for your indoor bow at a great price :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Smokin X's Strings is looking for a few staff shooters:thumbs_up

Pm me with some details about yourself and with a short resume.
A few select shooters will be chosen and i will disclose everything involved with those who are chosen :thumbs_up


Heres your opportunity to shoot for some awesome strings


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT

top quality strings at a great price:thumbs_up


----------



## spiralcamer (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike
Put the Red Black strings on my X8 today and they are perfect. I had the cams marked and they hit dead on after installing the strings, I didn't have to add or remove any twists. Unreal! Talk about quality. Your strings are great.


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

:bump: for some great strings and great customer service


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks guys for all the kind words. 

still pumpin strings out :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up.


get ready a lil early for 3D season with a set of Smokin X's:thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

to the top :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

got a few shooters out there already.

:thumbs_up

set your 3D bow up right with a set of Smokin X's Strings


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up:thumbs_up


----------



## stringflinger77 (Nov 18, 2008)

up:thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top.
still pumping out strings on good time.

turn around time right now is running about 5 days from payment :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

keep the orders coming guys.

im still on top of all orders:thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Everything is still running fine.

Many of you don't know that I've been going through some very hard personal problems this week. But I'm not letting that get in the way of my string business


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top guys
keep the orders coming in :thumbs_up


----------



## ArcheryFiend (Sep 28, 2008)

what color serving do you have


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

right now for serving I have purple, tan, green, flo green, black, and silver all in BCY #3D. I can however order any additional colors you want for no extra price, just gonna have to add about 2 days on to the turn around time to get the serving colors in :thumbs_up

right now turn around is running about 6 days from order date


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

couple more pics :thumbs_up
flo orange and silver









flo green and silver









flo green and royal blue









flo orange and royal blue


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

couple more....


mountain berry and silver










royal blue and silver


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Back up, got my website up and running now thanks to the great help of many guys from on here :thumbs_up


AT prices are still better than internet prices:wink:


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

still running on time :thumbs_up


sets TYD within 6 days of order


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Back to the top :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

one last bump for tonight :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

morning bump


still pumpin out strings :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

bump for the night :thumbs_up


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

:bump: for great strings and a great guy to deal with


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the bump James :thumbs_up

got some d loop in today, red, mountainberry, silver, flo green, flo orange, blue, black, and purple


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

to the top :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

mid day bump :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top guys :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

any color combo for any bow :thumbs_up


dont be afraid to be daring


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT 


Still pumpin strings out at good time :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

decals for my staff shooters coming soon :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top :thumbs_up

more clear halo coming


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

keep it at the top.

Unfortunately I'm still waiting on the clear halo


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Still waiting on my clear halo



cmon lancaster


----------



## stringflinger77 (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks for the bump Terry :thumbs_up


back to the top guys


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

still waiting on my clear halo 


but back to the top guys :thumbs_up


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

smokin x's said:


> decals for my staff shooters coming soon :thumbs_up


and they look great 
hows my "4 COLOR" string set looking Mike did the halo come in today?


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

back to the top...............:thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks for the bump James.


Workin on something new guys :wink:

FOUR COLOR STRING :thumbs_up
pics soon to come


----------



## JDJHNTR (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys just got a set from Mike and the quality is second to none! I have shot alot of other strings and there are none better. PERIOD!
The little extras Mike does just sets his product over the top. Thanks again Mike..................


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

clear halo is finally on its way :thumbs_up


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

up top for a great string and a great guy to deal with:thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top

Thanks for the kind words Randy and James.


I cant wait to see these stickers guys :grin:
I think everybody's gonna love em.
Thanks Tim :thumbs_up


----------



## stringflinger77 (Nov 18, 2008)

keep it up :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Finally,the long awaited pics

4 color:
flo green, flo yellow, flo orange, and mountain berry :thumbs_up



















James buddy, i cant wait to see these suckers set up on your bow man:thumbs_up


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

ahhhhh, my new set of strings, great job Mike, they look awesome NICEJOB


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

back up top for nice strings


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up back up top for ya Mike


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

Ttt>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

got my strings today and all i can say is they look AWESOME i will get them on tonight or tomorrow and post pics of them on my bow  thanx Mike, top notch job
James


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

terryracing86 said:


> got my strings today and all i can say is they look AWESOME i will get them on tonight or tomorrow and post pics of them on my bow  thanx Mike, top notch job
> James


Great :thumbs_up thanks alot James.

Man those are the sweetest threads i think ive built for a bow yet


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

*pics of the 4 color set*

here you go Mike, AWESOME looking and fit like a glove. thanx a ton
James


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top guys :thumbs_up


James thanks for the kind words. they really look sweet on that bow


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

TTT..........................:thumbs_up


----------



## johndeerenut (Nov 18, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up TTT....................


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top. :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

mid day bump!


get your bow set up right for 3D:thumbs_up


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

ttt.......................


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up :thumbs_up


----------



## JDJHNTR (Jun 26, 2007)

Been away for a while moving and doing a complete home remodel but wanted to say that the Smokin X strings are awsome! Still the best quality strings out there. Thanks again...........


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

I apologize guys as I was down for about a week and a half due to various personal and business problems but things are running smooth again and I'm pumping strings out :thumbs_up


get your bow set up right for spring 3D with a new set of Smokin X Bowstrings


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

:bump2:


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top guys :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

get your bow ready early for outdoor 3D.

set it up with smokin x's :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top for today 


:bump2:


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Lets keep this on page 1 guys :thumbs_up


I need a check in on all my staff shooters. So if you dont recieve a PM and your on the staff, please PM me. Nothing bad guys, just wanna know where my shooters are at and how things are going :wink:


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up. 
get great strings at a great price :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

early night :bump2: back to the top


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

:bump:


back up :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up to the top


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

***PLEASE CONTACT ME IN REGARDS TO YOUR STRING TRADE WITH kw706 ASAP*** Thanks, J.R.


----------



## kw706 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Deal gone bad*

Has anyone heard or talk to SmokinXs I made a trade with him he has recived my shippment but has not sent his to me well over a week ago will not return my PM or nothing. If anyone can help me out I thank you, Lloyd AKA KW706 Thanks :angry:


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

had a few problems but things are running good again.


get your bow set up right with a set of smokin x strings :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top guys :thumbs_up

things are running smooth again.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top :thumbs_up


3D season is here, get your bow set up with a set of smokin x's


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Lets get this back to the top :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Want to have a reliable rig with a sweet looking custom set of strings?

get set up with some smokin x's :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

:bump2:


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

:bump:



lets keep this at the top


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top for the morning crew :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

My Current In-stock Colors:

BCY 452x
Flo. Orange
Flo. Yellow
Flo. Green
Purple
Red
Black
Mountain Berry
Silver
Brown/ Black Spec.

BCY #3D Serving:
Purple
Red
Silver
Black
Tan

.014 Halo:
White 


I can also order any colors that you may want that I currently don't have in-stock. Just please add 2-3 days on turn around time.

Turn around time right now with in-stock colors is 3-4 days :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top.

to the guys who were experiencing problems I apologize. Things are running smooth once again. :thumbs_up


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Gonna give this a BUMP to the top!


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

:bump2: back up :thumbs_up


----------



## ut1031 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Smokin x strings*

Great strings guys, highly recommended. Mine are Flo Grn/Black w/green serving.

BEST STRING I HAVE EVER HAD!!!!!!


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Great strings guys, highly recommended. Mine are Flo Grn/Black w/green serving.
> 
> BEST STRING I HAVE EVER HAD!!!!!!


Thanks for the kind words :thumbs_up


:bump: back to the top for today


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Back up for the night guys.


turn around time is still right around 4-5 days :thumbs_up


----------



## JDJHNTR (Jun 26, 2007)

Bump for some very nice strings! Do yourself a favor and try a set. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

:bump: back to the top for today


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

:bump2: back up for the night crew


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Get an awesome set of strings for a good price here guys :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back up to the top


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Back to the top guys :thumbs_up


get your bows set up for 3D with a set of smokin x's


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

evening :bump2:


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

no better way to set up your 3D bow than with a pair of smokin x's


heck, even if you cant shoot that great, atleast you'll have a sweet lookin set of strings on your bow :wink:


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top.


Get set up right with a set of smokin x's :thumbs_up


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Keep them on top


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

^^^What he said


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

TcArchery08 said:


> Keep them on top





tbirdrunner said:


> ^^^What he said


Thanks guys :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top :thumbs_up


working on getting a hold of a camera, I'm tired of not having any good quality pics of my strings


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

back to the top for one of the last days on here :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

get your self a set of smokin x's and get set up for 3D season right :thumbs_up


----------

